# Is taxidermy a good living??



## Nelsonv (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm very seriously thinking of a career change into taxidermy. What is an around bout cost to get started?? I know it will take a while to build trust and a clientele base but overall does it pay the bills??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

95% of taxidermy business operate less than 5 years before going out of business. I would also estimate that 75% of the taxidermy shops that are in business are not making much of a living. All that being said, there are some very successful shops. Your success will greatly depend on your abilities, your work ethic, and most importantly your business skills.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

dont quit your job cold turkey... learn taxidermy as you have an income, and keep your steady job for at least 5 years as you build clientele... most likely a few more than 5 years.

Also, depends on your area, and availability of starting off in your house... Plan on spending 10 grand on tools and practice pieces, etc. to start off so you dont ruin someones trophy ... once that happens you might as well pack it up.

Its not something you pick up and start overnight... It will take practice.

Visit Taxidermy.net for more advise.

I also have some VHS tapes I am willing to sell $45 shipped to your door. how to mount a whitetail (2 tape set) and how to mount a standing wood duck. (good for all birds).. if you are interested..

I attended the pennsylvania institute of taxidermy... a great place to get started..

Good luck!


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats some very good info. to think abought .
Just a thought . 
Location is a VERY big part of making or braking a new taxidermy buisness .
But if your very good and do quality work , I,m sure you will have hunters sneding work your way .
Good luck on your decision .....


----------



## Camo-omega (Jan 18, 2011)

does anyone know a place to learn how become a taxidermist closer to west Virginia?


----------

